# Weber No Longer Offering Cabinets



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE

Weber Speakers is no longer offering speaker cabinets.

We regret this decision, but TA Weber feels that it is dishonest and unfair to offer cabinets that we are unable to deliver within a reasonable timeframe.


https://taweber.powweb.com/store/wccabs.htm


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Really do like the double-aged tweed cabinet I received with my Weber kit.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I think Mojo is eating everyone's lunch when it comes to cabs.


----------

